

Let your customers do the selling - acoyfellow
http://sendgrowth.com/blog/let-your-customers-tell-the-story-of-your-brand/

======
jmzbond
This reminds me of the tips and tricks I've read about when you have customer
complaints.

Especially in the early stages, really engage the customer. Get the customer
involved in solving their own problem by telling them what the situation looks
like from your perspective and if they have other ideas. Then over-deliver.
Zappo's once delivered a pizza to a customer that misdialed them.

Those experiences are what convert detractors to promoter-evangelists.

